# Any diet suggestions for less BMs?



## Meda1992 (Jun 17, 2002)

I've had IBS-D for 10 years, but my most vexing symptom is the multiple BMs, not so much the D. I'm now taking Metamucil and Caltrate, and that has helped greatly with making the BMs more normal and less crampy. But, still I go between 3 and 8 times/day. I'm cutting down on wheat, I don't eat salads, but I do eat some fresh fruit, and some cooked vegies every day. I also eat oatmeal every morning. Fish also seems to help. I make a point to eat an apple every other day (more and I can get constipated). Any suggestions would be very helpful, if anyone else has resolved this problem! Thanks much!


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Meda...Optimizing the diet is soooo difficult and without specific methods that work at isolating and challenging foods, it can be impossible.I recommend starting here, with this book:IBS: A DOCTORS PLAN FOR CHRONIC DIGESTIVE TROUBLESBy Gerard Guillory, M.D.; Vanessa Ameen, M.D.; Paul Donovan, M.D.; Jack Martin, Ph.D. http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/search-h...9085785-1742301 which will help expalin how to use some basic tools to start sorting out what foods will reduce your frequency.To understand the mechanisms better you caould also check here:"FOOD ALLERGIES AND FOOD INTOLERANCE: THE COMPLETE GUIDE TO THEIR IDENTIFICTION AND TREATMENT", Professor Jonathan Brostoff , M.D.. Allergy, Immunology and Environmental Medicine, Kings' College, London http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/089...6487508-3420903 Eat well. Think well. Be well.MNL


----------



## Meda1992 (Jun 17, 2002)

Thanks for the references. I will check them out. RE: cutting out offending foods, my doctor has cautioned me from being too selective, as once you cut out a type of food, you may never be able to eat it again. By doing so, you may actually make your colon more sensitive. But, I'm desperate to cut down on the # of bathroom visits, so I'm considering altering my diet. I don't have much pain, so meds aren't needed, and I really don't have D that often . . . just the multiple BM problem. So weird after so many years of absentmindedly going once/day! I didn't know how good I had it!! Thanks again.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

My mother said pure fresh lemon juice with sugar is a true and tested remedy. Don't know if it works for IBS but all you people who suffer from this problem it might be worth a shot


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Hi Meda,Just a thought--re: your doc cautioning you from not removing too many offending foods-As one who has done an elimination diet, first, if it makes me sick, I don't care if I EVER eat that specific food again. Second, there have been quite a few foods that I have regained a low tolerance for once I didn;t eat them for a year. (chocolate, carrots, coconut, avocado, garlic, wheat) I still do get a very mild reaction to them (gas, my vasculitis comes back, acne) but on occasion, at a party or whatever- its nice to be able to eat those things once in a while.Lisa


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

MEDA: _____________________________________"But, I'm desperate to cut down on the # of bathroom visits, so I'm considering altering my diet. " _____________________________________Understood, that is why I recommend these books otherwise you have to use guesswork. I could give this big old list of things, fooda and chemicals, all of which COULD contribute to the symptoms but MIGHT OR MIGHT NOT make a diofference depending upon you. This is typically how the subject is approached at the GI office since to do more is real time consuming. So you end up trying to make your own road map.Esp. Guillories book will give you a couple of basic tools to use to help analyze what you are eating now and how to isolate some of the more obviosu offending foods for you. It won't give you the map BUT it will give you map making tools so you can achive your goals sooner and with less frustration.My best wishes to you by the way!Eat well. Think well. be wellMNLPSOn the other hand you could just pick up a bottle of CALTRATE and start swallowing them to see if tey will help give you some immediate relief. Works for some folks adequately.


----------



## Meda1992 (Jun 17, 2002)

Thanks, Mike, for your reply. I have both of those references, and will start mapping my diet. But, like for so many of us, I can't always control what I eat (i.e., out w/ kids, have to grab a quick bite from what's offered). But, I'm happy to explore everything I can. I'm also taking Caltrate, and I think it's helping. But I may cut down the Metamucil to once every other day. Perhaps that's making me go to the bathroom waaayyy too much. Am leaving on a long trip, so of course, I'm nervous. I hate plane rides, so I will take Immodium so I won't go at all. But, I'd just be happy to go 3 x/day!! Ahhhhh . . . it's the little things in life that count so much! Thanks again for your help, and let me know if anyone else has any suggestions!


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

yeah drop the Metamucil and try some caltrate, and keep off the obvious stimulant chemicals at a minimum to start and you may get some cheap relief







MNL


----------

